# Router bit arbor



## bcrkc06 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a bunch of craftsman carbide bits and need a new arbor to be able to continue to use them. The craftsman part number is 9-25895. I have searched everywhere and can't find the arbor anywhere. I did find a phone number for the craftsman industrial catalog. It at least shows a picture of the arbor. Everywhere else says it is a discontinued part.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can learn something new every day on this fourm, I didn't know Craftsman made any carbide bits I would love to see a picture or two of the ones you have..



===



bcrkc06 said:


> I have a bunch of craftsman carbide bits and need a new arbor to be able to continue to use them. The craftsman part number is 9-25895. I have searched everywhere and can't find the arbor anywhere. I did find a phone number for the craftsman industrial catalog. It at least shows a picture of the arbor. Everywhere else says it is a discontinued part.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> You can learn something new every day on this fourm, I didn't know Craftsman made any carbide bits I would love to see a picture or two of the ones you have..
> 
> 
> 
> ===


Like you BJ I am interested, but what interests me more is the "arbor" and how used with a router bit. Never heard of that term associated with a router bit, a saw yes but not a router bit.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep; my original Craftsman 1/4" bit set had a bunch of carbide bits _without_ bearings and an independent arbor with _two different size bearings_ and a selection of cutters...sort of like a mini shaper spindle. The cutters and bearing were locked on with a friction nut. 
It came in a small wooden storage box
This would have been from the 70's.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I'm almost sure he has the same as the post below..you will see the arbor in the picture with some tools that are not to be used in the router, they stopped making the arbor/bits because they are very unsafe to use,many put the cutter on upside down.

http://www.routerforums.com/router-...-identifying-bit-set-please.html#postid276754

==





Ken Bee said:


> Like you BJ I am interested, but what interests me more is the "arbor" and how used with a router bit. Never heard of that term associated with a router bit, a saw yes but not a router bit.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

bcrkc06 said:


> I have a bunch of craftsman carbide bits and need a new arbor to be able to continue to use them. The craftsman part number is 9-25895. I have searched everywhere and can't find the arbor anywhere. I did find a phone number for the craftsman industrial catalog. It at least shows a picture of the arbor. Everywhere else says it is a discontinued part.


I used to have a set that mounted on arbors. Only they were high speed steel rather than carbide. I don't know about a carbide set and whether the arbors are the same. In either case I sold mine in a garage sale so I can't help. Sorry.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I see them once in a while on ebay, usually with a cutter on them, and they usually go cheap because very few want them.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Craftsman did indeed make carbide bits with an arbor

Here is an example that my dad purchased in about the mid 70's !


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a set of Vermont American. There is a decent chance that the Sears bits might have actually been VA.
VA-22694 3pc Edging Router Bit Set Arbor USA | eBay


----------



## tswift1110 (May 8, 2011)

*Found it*



bcrkc06 said:


> I have a bunch of craftsman carbide bits and need a new arbor to be able to continue to use them. The craftsman part number is 9-25895. I have searched everywhere and can't find the arbor anywhere. I did find a phone number for the craftsman industrial catalog. It at least shows a picture of the arbor. Everywhere else says it is a discontinued part.


Due to posting restrictions I can not put a URL in this reply.

here is the link: commercial.sears.com/comsale/industrial/toolcat/ti.cgi/itemsrch.ti/?tool=9-25895


Call 1-800-776-8666 to place an order

Craftsman

Arbor Set

For all carbide-tipped winged edging bits (see chart). Includes 1/4" interchangeable steel arbor, 5/8" and 1/2" ball-bearing pilots, slinger, nut and bearing adapter. Bits not included.

9-25895--Wt. 0.2 lbs.--Price $13.21

Items within this category
Part No.	Manufacturer	Weight	Price 
9-25895	Craftsman	0.2 lbs.	$ 13.21


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Here's a set of Vermont American. There is a decent chance that the Sears bits might have actually been VA.
> VA-22694 3pc Edging Router Bit Set Arbor USA | eBay


Sears sold those also but they are HSS and threaded onto the arbor.. not the same thing!


----------



## tswift1110 (May 8, 2011)

You can purchase it online here:

commercial.sears.com/comsale/industrial/toolcat/ti.cgi/itemsrch.ti/?tool=9-25895


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You might be right, I think I had some of both.


----------



## bcrkc06 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Router Arbor bit*



bcrkc06 said:


> I have a bunch of craftsman carbide bits and need a new arbor to be able to continue to use them. The craftsman part number is 9-25895. I have searched everywhere and can't find the arbor anywhere. I did find a phone number for the craftsman industrial catalog. It at least shows a picture of the arbor. Everywhere else says it is a discontinued part.


I called the craftsman industrial sales folks and they say the arbor I am looking for is obsolete. Oh well I guess I will have to buy the new style bits and continue on.


----------



## Grizzly07 (25 d ago)

bcrkc06 said:


> I have a bunch of craftsman carbide bits and need a new arbor to be able to continue to use them. The craftsman part number is 9-25895. I have searched everywhere and can't find the arbor anywhere. I did find a phone number for the craftsman industrial catalog. It at least shows a picture of the arbor. Everywhere else says it is a discontinued part.


 I just got this one buying a guys lifetime tool collection. 9 25601 craftsman arbor and pilot set. Would it work?


----------



## bob vaughan (2 mo ago)

Here's a cut from a 1981 catalog. Back in those days carbide was really expensive, particularly if you adjust those prices for today's inflation (multiply by 3.42). You just had to be there to appreciate today's choices and prices.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

We keep coming back to this, Craftsman tools just aren't what they once were. I wish they would just disappear when it comes to power tools. Every month or so, as long as Ive been around here, someone just can't find parts for this or that craftsman power tool. I see no evidence that they are a good choice for any power tool.


----------



## bob vaughan (2 mo ago)

They were cheap and convenient entry level power tools. Many survived the years by infrequent use. I have to agree, they were not a good choice if one were shopping for a quality built power tool. In 1972 I loved using my Craftsman router, belt sander, and saber saw. By 1982 they had been replaced by upgrades.
Metaphorically speaking, a three dollar hammer may have great utility to its owner but that doesn't change the fact it is a three dollar hammer.


----------

